# This year's "World's Most Beautiful Woman"



## Doc

is ..... 

Gwyneth Paltrow 

I like Gwyn, but who doesn't.  
Here are pics of her hitting the red carpet for the Iron Man 3 premier.  Her dress shows 'a lot'.


----------



## Kane

Paltrow is fine, but this pic as runner-up makes WMBW loose all credibility.





















































































  See what I mean?

..... can't wait to air out the White House.

.


----------



## bczoom

Paltrow looks good but I don't think she's in the top 20.

How about (just using actresses, not models or otherwise):
Kate Beckinsale





Alice Greczyn





Penelope Cruz


----------



## luvs

as a female, i'd say paltrow is the prettiest. (we females get competetive~ hence the term, 'the female onceover.')

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Female Once Over


----------



## FrancSevin

Gwenyth is very pretty, but that dress is about as sexy as a Burka.
EEEUWWW!

And I agree with BZOOM, not even in the top twenty.

I would put Beckinsale in that group along with my favorite current actor/actress couple



Selma Kayek and Antonio Banderas
Talent and good looks. But then I'm an old fashion romantic.

But, if I had to pick a blonde,,,it would be


----------



## luvs

i was considering her physical appearance, rather than the dress her (obviously chitty) stylist chose.


----------



## Doc

luvs said:


> i was considering her physical appearance, rather than the dress her (obviously chitty) stylist chose.


Yeah, what luvs said.


----------



## Kid Dynamite




----------

